# Good Unitrack price?



## kr0490 (Feb 24, 2020)

I am starting my first railroad build, can anyone tell me if these are good prices for the unitrack I am buying?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe not great, did you do an internet search?


----------



## kr0490 (Feb 24, 2020)

Yea but most places, like modeltrainstuff.com dont have enough in stock, though cheaper. Any recommended sites?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Lombard Hobbies, modeltrainstuff, ebay, ebay... 😅


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

iron planet hobbies...


----------



## ted535is (Dec 3, 2019)

I spoke with my distrubutor who normally stocks the entire line. I tried to order the track packs for a customer who wants to build a track plan in the N gauge thread. Kato is/was shutdown and is having a problem getting its product out to distributors because of the pandemic. Unless you need it in a hurry I suggest you wait as I've been told that the shipment is coming shortly. What you're finding is someone who has it sitting on the shelf. The price difference of other choices will be worth it. Including myself. 

Black Diamond Hobbies


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Walthers is a wholesaler. They always sell at MSRP so as not to compete with their dealers. So, it's definitely a FAIR price... but more than you will pay elsewhere. Still, if you must have it now, order from Walthers. If money is a concern, wait until it gets restocked at places that will offer it at a discount.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

kr0490 said:


> I am starting my first railroad build, can anyone tell me if these are good prices for the unitrack I am buying?
> View attachment 542331
> 
> View attachment 542332


kr0490;

The other guys have answered your question about obtaining Kato Unitrack. Since you say you are new, and building your first model railroad, you may benefit from the information in these files.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

You might try Amazon and see what they have. I found prices competitive, plus you can tap into their network of sellers, most of which are local hobby shops trying to maintain web sales as Amazon sellers.

I bought all of my Unitrak through Amazon sellers, including some harder to find viaduct curved track.

The Master and Variation sets are usually pretty good values compared to buying the component parts separately.


----------

